

Show HN: Public email API for your apps, sites, contact forms - futhey
http://mailthis.to

======
albahk
Wanted to say I am having this exact problem right now. I ended up solving it
using Campaign Monitor and zapier to get signups into Highrise CRM. I will
look at using your system next time - any chance you've thought about making
the data available in a structured way, such as csv/json either in the email
or attached?

~~~
futhey
Thanks for the feedback, That's an interesting possibility!

------
Rulero
This is brilliant.

I wanted a solution like this for static websites, especially ones that I host
on S3.

------
TimLeland
This is a great idea. Do you plan on keeping it free?

~~~
futhey
Yes. We have other ideas to monetize it that wouldn't involve targeting high-
volume users directly.

